# Temping while cosleep and night nursing?



## txgal (Jul 16, 2003)

My cycles have just returned, 10 mo. PP and I am ready to start to temping again, TTA right now. Is this possible with cosleeping and not really getting the three hour minimum unitterrupted sleep and the time would be inconsistent too. I know I would have to check CM and position also, but is the temping even worth it right now?

Lydia


----------



## nmm2112 (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi! I asked the same ? the other day in the Family planning section (sub-forum). You might want to see what people wrote.. But basically If you can try to take it consistently after your longest stretch of sleep. There are therm. that "remember" your last temp so you don't even have to write it down until you get out of bed later. Hope that helps a little


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I would say probably not. But if you think it would be helpful, I've read that temping internally is more accurate. But you need to pick one method (mouth or vagina) and stick with it.


----------

